# RDA vs RDTA



## Renoster (15/11/16)

I have never used an RDA before as i am a bit lazy, but i am curious, so what i want to know is, does RDTA's give the same experience cloud and flavour wise as RDA's, is it worth it to try a RDA for the experience if you are using a RDTA? And will it maybe even convert me to drippers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (15/11/16)

In my experience, rdta's can have as good but more consistant flavour (as wicks stay saturated) if set up right compared to rda's. Take into account i vape between 45-60w, so if you want to build and run high watts, things may change due to wicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/16)

I think the gap has closed considerably, but RDA's might still on average be a bit ahead in both departments, but loses out in the convenience stakes. I mainly use BF RDA's for it is much less hassle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

I guess it depends on the juice you use and the builds... but for me it's the RTA... and yes I know it flies in the face of the fact that drippers are considered the purest form of vaping around... the problem I have with drippers is that you really need to learn how to use them... I have never taken to a pure dripper and I always either over or under juice the wick with a not so good result... I guess that's why squonkers appeal to me as much as they do... one press on the bottle and the wick is saturated and then the excess drains away leaving the wick perfect.

As people may have guessed of late I rather fancy the Serpent Mini 25... and the reason for it... well it's the best damn *consistent *flavour I have gotten out of any tank/RTA/RDTA/RDA with XXX ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/16)

Renoster said:


> I have never used an RDA before as i am a bit lazy, but i am curious, so what i want to know is, does RDTA's give the same experience cloud and flavour wise as RDA's, is it worth it to try a RDA for the experience if you are using a RDTA? And will it maybe even convert me to drippers?


Yes by all means get an rda.If you're not dripping you are missing a big part of the vapeing experience IMO!You can find a great dripper for cheap coinage.Authentics such as the Sapor,Mad Hatter or the Freakshow can be found for under 20 bucks and a decent clone can be had for under 10.As a great man once said"try it,you'll like it".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

I will always be a RDA supporter. Except for all the RTA's I've owned in the past and more recently few RDTA's i am convinced that certain profiles specifically the desserts, which i prefer, are best in a RDA with an identical build. A colleague of mine at school has the Avocado 24mm and he gets his juice from me. There are days when we vape the same juice and the experience is different, still nice but better in my sapor or goon.
Menthols, for some reason, are best in a RTA or RDTA.
I don't mind the effort of dripping since smoking is a relaxing habitual activity and i like the steps that one follows to drip similar to pipe smokers that like priming their pipes for the next draw.
To be reasonable i have to state that i have not tried the SM25, had first dibs on a sale but the seller was without honour and integrity so it eluded me.
But i am convinced the RDA will still be kickass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

Okay thanx for the replies, so what drippers (not to expensive as maaaaybe i wont use it alot) would you guys recommend for me to experience dripping and maybe even convert...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (16/11/16)

Get a Limitless Plus it is a basically a dripper with a bottom reservoir. 

Actual dripping, to me, is old fashioned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/16)

I've owned a few rda's but never really got the hang of it, I too tend to over drip most of the times and when driving I don't find it practical as it's too dangerous to even attempt dripping and driving. Perhaps I'm just too lazy for a dripper if I'm honest . RDTA's really changed the game for me and I absolutely love them, my favourite which I don't think I'll ever sell is the Limitless Plus, super easy to wick and great flavour, have the Avo 24 as well but wicking can be a bit finicky although it looks gorgeous.

I love my RTA's too, purely for convenience, as I can fill up for a long drive and as soon as the Limitless runs empty I can switch over to the tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

@JB1987 @Sprint I am using a limitless plus and i love it, so it does give a dripper experience without the dripping ofcourse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

KZOR said:


> But i am convinced the RDA will still be kickass.


Haha you see now thats why im curious, goon perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

I ordered my second goon from Sir Vape yesterday. I would definitely recommend it if you willing to pay R950.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/11/16)

If you get a Limitless Classic, Ijoy Combo or the iCloudCig Orcish - You can convert your RDTA to a RDA, trust me the RDTA's provide you with a RDA experience, Genni Style RDTA's... that is. You dont need to pick, get one of these mentioned tanks, and you have both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

Well if i will love it then wont mind the 950, if i dont it will be a waste, the cheaper ones wont give the same experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

The clone is very much the same.
Please ignore @Chukin'Vape .... he has been drinking again.
I don't want you to ever compare a RDA to a RDTA again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> If you get a Limitless Classic, Ijoy Combo or the iCloudCig Orcish - You can convert your RDTA to a RDA, trust me the RDTA's provide you with a RDA experience, Genni Style RDTA's... that is. You dont need to pick, get one of these mentioned tanks, and you have both.


Sounds interresting will do a bit of research on those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

KZOR said:


> The clone is very much the same.
> Please ignore @Chukin'Vape .... he has been drinking again.
> I don't want you to ever compare a RDA to a RDTA again.


Haha well it is probably better just to try it and get it over with will maybe love it as much as you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/11/16)

KZOR said:


> The clone is very much the same.
> Please ignore @Chukin'Vape .... he has been drinking again.
> I don't want you to ever compare a RDA to a RDTA again.


HAHAHAHA - permanent tequila damage has nothing to do with my recommendations! 

@Renoster - This is what I mean. Its and RDTA and RDA




Pay attention to the RDA adapter the tank comes with, (on the far right)




Boooyah!!! 25mm RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/16)

Renoster said:


> @JB1987 @Sprint I am using a limitless plus and i love it, so it does give a dripper experience without the dripping ofcourse?



In my opinion, yes it does, or at least as damn close as you can get. I just love the convenience. Some people see the juice consumption in the Limitless Plus as a downside but for me it isn't, I can change to a new flavour and I find no aftertaste of the previous after one or two drags. 

My next purchase would probably be another RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster (16/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> HAHAHAHA - permanent tequila damage has nothing to do with my recommendations!
> 
> @Renoster - This is what I mean. Its and RDTA and RDA
> 
> ...


Wow looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (16/11/16)

It's all about personal preference and unfortunately it will cost a bit initially untill you find what you like. im a mage rta fan boy and it's my all day out and about tank. I have the phenotype L RDA aswell. this I only use at home while chilling as its not convenient for me to use any other time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

Renoster said:


> I have never used an RDA before as i am a bit lazy, but i am curious, so what i want to know is, does RDTA's give the same experience cloud and flavour wise as RDA's, is it worth it to try a RDA for the experience if you are using a RDTA? And will it maybe even convert me to drippers?


I'm more of a rta guy but I use a rda to drip my vapes and I have a rdta as well. Personally rda for me will probably be the best flavour as there is no tank, just direct flavour thus I use it to taste my flavours. The rdta I usually carry around with me just as a backup, I also used it at vapecon, as i had the tank full of my juice, and was still able to drip the flavours offered for drip at vapecon.my experience is that a dripper has the best airflow, but if you look at the limitless rdta, it has top airflow exactly the same as a dripper. Maybe you should look at the new ijoy combo rdta. You can buy the rda base and use it as both rda and rdta and decide for yourself. But I am still a tank man, I'm using a xl at the moment, and only have to fill up every now and then. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (17/11/16)

Renoster said:


> I have never used an RDA before as i am a bit lazy, but i am curious, so what i want to know is, does RDTA's give the same experience cloud and flavour wise as RDA's, is it worth it to try a RDA for the experience if you are using a RDTA? And will it maybe even convert me to drippers?



Hey @Renoster, I started out using RTA's and have been using them for a while and really enjoyed the overall convenience. After the rave reviews of the new styled RDTA's I decided to give them a shot and got An Azeroth and man of man, I was blown away with the flavor and clouds and couldn't believe it was as convenient as using an RTA.

I then started DIY'ing and thought I might as well get an RDA just to taste the juices before I go ahead and mix big batches, and picked up a Twisted Messes TM24. popped in a build and BOOM!!! I never thought I would be an RDA guy just because of the inconvenience but all I can say is it is totally worth the inconvenience. I went through 7 different juices when I got it and the flavor I got off them was just more pronounced and distinguishable. It added a new dimension to the experience. Tasting flavors in the juices that I knew were there but were only in the background has now come to the fore and it just adds to the overall flavor of the juice instead of just being an after thought.

So I would recommend you trying an RDA and who knows, you might like it more than you think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Renoster (17/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Renoster, I started out using RTA's and have been using them for a while and really enjoyed the overall convenience. After the rave reviews of the new styled RDTA's I decided to give them a shot and got An Azeroth and man of man, I was blown away with the flavor and clouds and couldn't believe it was as convenient as using an RTA.
> 
> I then started DIY'ing and thought I might as well get an RDA just to taste the juices before I go ahead and mix big batches, and picked up a Twisted Messes TM24. popped in a build and BOOM!!! I never thought I would be an RDA guy just because of the inconvenience but all I can say is it is totally worth the inconvenience. I went through 7 different juices when I got it and the flavor I got off them was just more pronounced and distinguishable. It added a new dimension to the experience. Tasting flavors in the juices that I knew were there but were only in the background has now come to the fore and it just adds to the overall flavor of the juice instead of just being an after thought.
> 
> So I would recommend you trying an RDA and who knows, you might like it more than you think.


Thanx man, now thats a clear answer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/11/16)

While this is going, let me get my question in!

I got my first RDA this week = The Troll V2 and am loving it! This baby can extract flavour from water! I use pre-rolled coils as I have not yet progressed that far and use Cotton Bacon V2. 

My (noob RDA) question is:
How often do you guys re-wick and when should I re-wick? I know I must re-wick when the flavour starts to dissipate and the wicking goes all gross but what is the average? Every 2-3 days, one a week, etc?

Help a brother out...


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> How often do you guys re-wick and when should I re-wick? I know I must re-wick when the flavour starts to dissipate and the wicking goes all gross but what is the average? Every 2-3 days, one a week, etc?



I remember in the old days we used to see how long wicks could last and in-depth discussions were had on how to extend wick time... but as equipment has improved to a point where flavour is at a premium I find I can taste when a wick isn't 100%. Personally I change my wicks everyday because there is nothing better than a fresh wick and clean tank!

Ceramic Wick (string) lasts for months but we can't get it in SA and the USA are not allowed to export it... but I don't like the taste anyway.

My guess is most people change wicks every couple of days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally I change my wicks everyday because there is nothing better than a fresh wick and clean tank!
> My guess is most people change wicks every couple of days...



Sounds like solid advice! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/16)

Renoster said:


> @JB1987 @Sprint I am using a limitless plus and i love it, so it does give a dripper experience without the dripping ofcourse?


Without a doubt 

Have barely touched my dripper since I got the limitless. And the only reason I did use it was because I was too lazy to wash out the limitless 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

